# Notary Public Official



## colin_hanley (30 May 2005)

Hi need to get loads of photocopied sheets stamped by a notary public official to send for an overseas green card application. I am looking at about 30 sheets and have rang around a number of notary public officials and got quotes of 25-50 euro per sheet  (WOW!!) Just wondering if anyone knew
 the answers to any of the following questions

1. Any cheap (or reasonable) NPO's in Ireland ?
2. Would it be cheaper to go up the North and get it stamped there by an NPO ?
3. How do you become a NPO ? as if it is just a matter of checking photocopies vs originals (??) , @ 50 euro per sheet it seems like a sweet deal.

Thanks,
Col


----------



## stobear (30 May 2005)

Have a look [broken link removed] to find one in your area. 

I used one recently in D15 and he charged me 60E for 10 pages, was very reasonable as I gave him loads of business last year. PM if you want his name


----------



## colin_hanley (30 May 2005)

Thanks, I tried the link but the site looks like it is getting maintenace work done. I don't suppose I can get the number of that guy in Dublin 15 you used ?

Thanks,
Col


----------



## stobear (30 May 2005)

Sent you a PM


----------



## CCOVICH (31 May 2005)

A friend of mine is a trainee solicitor and when he goes to another firm to get documents notarised for his firm, the other guys don't charge him (even though they are supposed to).


----------



## ClubMan (31 May 2005)

My mother got some documents relating to my father's death a few years back witnessed/signed (not sure if this is the same as notarised) and the solicitor just charged her a fiver or a tenner. I thought that there were set fees for this sort of thing that were a lot less than €50 per page or whatever?


----------



## mf1 (1 Jun 2005)

There is a distinction between getting documents notarised by a Notary Public and getting documents either certified as true copies or the signatures on the documents witnessed by a Commissioner for Oaths or practising solicitor. 

Mostly thing like Family Home Declarations, Statutory Declarations ( e.g. a declaration relating  to a title issue in conveyancing) etc.etc, are just sworn by the deponent ( the person making the declaration) before a Comm for Oaths or Practising Solicitor. 

The notarised  stuff tends to be for foreign situations where they are seeking a higher level of intervention or where that is the authority position in their own jurisdiction they expect to have documents  dealt with before.

mf


----------



## ClubMan (1 Jun 2005)

Thanks for that explanation. Very clear as usual.


----------



## finegan1 (22 Apr 2007)

Can anyone recommend a notary in county meath please.
Thanks.


----------



## Vanilla (23 Apr 2007)

There is only one in Meath as far as I can see- Martin S. Keaveny, Headfort Place, Kells. Others in Dundalk, West Dublin, Cavan, Westmeath etc.


----------



## finegan1 (23 Apr 2007)

Thanks so much.  Appointment has been made.  Will let you know how I get on and price.


----------

